# Anybody have an M10-M13 Mandrel Set they'd be willing to part with?



## spindlecraft (Aug 29, 2020)

I am new to the kitless pen world, and am looking for a mandrel set like the one seen here: https://hinzepens.com/collections/pen-making-tools-and-supplies/products/m10-m13-mandrel-set

There are two sites that I am aware of that sell them, but they are sold out on both. Thought I'd come on here, and see if anybody has a spare set they might be willing to part with.

Thanks all!


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 30, 2020)

I made all the mandrels that I use, out of leftover resin offcuts. Cost =$0


----------



## TonyL (Aug 30, 2020)

Rick Herrell can make them. He made mine. I don't think Jim was selling the above when I needed mine. I do have many of Jim's products though.


----------



## Dyno (Aug 30, 2020)

I made mine from derin.  You can pick up delrin rods relatively cheap. Easy to turn and thread.


----------



## NT_2112 (Aug 30, 2020)

If you have access to a metal lathe you can make them.  I made mine.  

If you have a wood lathe, you could try using a file and shape them to spec.


----------

